# betta tank setup



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

My betta is in a 1.77gal (i think thats how big it is) tank.I'm thinkin ofbuyin a 10 gal soon w/ a dividerto get another male.wuld tht work? So it be about 5 gal per betta. Also, would i need to have a cover on the divider so they dont go psycho??


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

yes it will work. The divider doesn't need to be covered. The fish will stop flaring at each other after a while.


RC


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks RC Im getting it tommorow


----------

